# Linux compatibility - error 1



## rokpa92 (Feb 6, 2010)

not be if I am the only one, but I have freebsd 8.0 p2 x 64 version. and I can't install linux, support or from the dvd installation, a package (PKG_add) or a port (make install clean)
in any mode that try to install I get "error 1"
someone knows something about the topic, I cannot find info by freebsd.org


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 6, 2010)

'Error 1' means 'it went wrong'. It's meaningless. Post the entire error message/output, or even parts of the installation output.


----------



## rokpa92 (Feb 6, 2010)

from DVD instalation this:










From ports:


```
BSD# cd /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10/ && make install clean
===>  linux_base-f10-10_2 linuxulator is not (kld)loaded.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10.
BSD#
```


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 6, 2010)

`# kldload linux` maybe?


(Edit: Whoops, reading comprehension fail)
In sysinstall (if you insist on using that), under options (I think) set the version manually to 8.0-RELEASE (without the -p2).  Or maybe 8-STABLE (you might try it to see if it works).

Or use pkg_add(1).  Or even better, use ports(7).


----------



## rokpa92 (Feb 6, 2010)

yes, i put 8.0-CURRENT, 8.0-RELEASE and 8.0STABLE and it's equal (i try with this first of all, i think the same tham you)

I don't have the more pale idea that may be. because from Internet or DVD installation I can't install


----------



## chalbersma (Feb 6, 2010)

Do you have procfs mounted? I know my system always gave me problem until I mounted it.


----------



## rokpa92 (Feb 7, 2010)

chalbersma said:
			
		

> Do you have procfs mounted? I know my system always gave me problem until I mounted it.


sorry, i am VERY new in freebsd... what it's  procfs mounted?? :O
i don't know what it's... and i think: no, i don't have mounted.


----------



## chalbersma (Feb 7, 2010)

From the handbook


> Linux binary compatibility is not turned on by default. The easiest way to enable this functionality is to load the linux KLD object (â€œKernel LoaDable objectâ€). You can load this module by typing the following as root:
> # kldload linux
> 
> If you would like Linux compatibility to always be enabled, then you should add the following line to /etc/rc.conf:
> linux_enable="YES"



Then try to install. If that doesn't work i'll look into procfs in more depth.


----------



## rokpa92 (Feb 7, 2010)

sorry, it's my error. i don't start [CMD=]kldload linux[/CMD]
sorry for the time i robe you.
and thanks for help me.

----
P.S.: I think first it's install and them kldload, that my error.
Sorry again.


----------

